# forward email to yahoo & other outlook profiles



## krazecon (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a question. I am fairly new to outlook somewhat. I mean I have been using it for about 7 years, however I only used the basic/commonsense of the program. Now i'm getting into the more complicated areas, I set up pop3 though took me some time, and I did research on how to create multiple profiles. Originally I wanted to know how to forward my outlook mail to my yahoo because I own a construction company and I check emails via mobile. I dont' know how to get outlook to my mobile but I know how to access my yahoo account, But I want to keep emails in my outlook for organization reasons. 
Now I'm starting another company in addition, I wanted to keep emails/folders and such seperate. so found out how to set up different profiles. My question is If I have 1 profile, that is company A, and another that is company B, and I have lets say personal info so we'll call that C, Can I keep seperate profiles yet have all mail/schedules/task/forwared or at least shown on a "MAIN" account? a main account which I can go in and see all schedules so I dont' double book clients and such. So if I have a personal event such as a nephews bday on nov 20th at 6pm, I dont' schedule an estimate at 6pm same day for company A, is this possible. or am I being to complicated in this matter? Also can you explain how to forward my outlook mail to my yahoo mail. Anyone with help feel free to email me

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## Dubz (Mar 5, 2008)

You can use Tools > Rules (and alerts) to make an auto-forwarding rule. The rules wizard is pretty straight forward. You can also use it to help you organize your stuff. 

I'd give some organizing advice if I thought outlok worked POP email accounts the same way as it did with an exchange server acct.


----------



## krazecon (Nov 1, 2008)

I have microsoft outlook 2002 according to " about outlook, under help", I thought it was 2003 but I dont' know. Anyway I clicked tools and all I see is Rule wizard, is this where I'm supposed to go? just making sure


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

clarification - you are still only wanting to have one calendar and one task list and such?

Generally there are several ways to setup your different emails in one outlook account. Profiles work great but you can also create rules so emails from different account can go into the same profile but into different infolders. 

as far as getting your emails on your mobile - it depends on your mobile's email ability. You can always leave a copy on server when outlook gets your email. 

to answer your question the rule wizard is what you want.


----------

